# Couple assistant maternelle



## Flavie51 (16 Août 2022)

Bonjour à tous 
Nous souhaitons avec mon mari nous installer en couple ,
Pouvez vous le donner des conseils ?
Est ce vivable à deux?
Merci beaucoup


----------



## Griselda (16 Août 2022)

Etes vous déjà tous les 2 Agréés ou bien souhaitez vous formuler votre 1ere demande d'Agrément en même temps?


----------



## liline17 (17 Août 2022)

Je l'ai fait avec mon mari, c'était mon idée, je lui avais dis que je l'aiderai à apprendre, il n'a jamais voulu quitter son statut de stagiaire, je faisais le gros du travail et supportais ses sautes d'humeur, j'étais en train de calculer comment divorcer, quand il a enfin accepté de changer de travail, au bout de 8 ans.
Pendant cette période, la PMI c'est montrée plus stricte avec nous que quand je travaillais seule.
Je serai toi, je lui ferai écrire une promesse de changer de boulot en cas de soucis, afin qu'il ne nie pas avoir fait cette promesse.
Si il avait fait son travail plus correctement, ça aurai été top, j'aimais avoir 6 enfants avec nous.


----------



## Griselda (17 Août 2022)

Perso je n'ai jamais pensé que travailler en couple était une bonne idée.
Travailler à la maison c'est déjà TRÈS particulier.
Si mon Mari devait non seulement lui aussi travailler à la maison mais en plus être mon collègue je craindrais que ça asphyxie mon couple.
D'autant que même en MAM je ne souhaite pas y travailler pour n'avoir pas besoin de composer avec des collègues mais tout ça c'est mon point de vue, non mon expérience.

L'autre difficulté  c'est qu'alors les 2 dans le couple auraient un travail dont les contrats sont d'une grande précarité? Il y a d'autant plus intérêt d'exercer dans un lieux où on est absolument certain d'avoir un gros vivier de jeunes familles. Et ça ce n'est pas juste un point de vue mais une réalité concrète.

Après tu peux nous dire comment vous envisagez les choses et on pourra toujours vous dire ce que nous en pensons?! Ca pourra vous aider dans vos reflexions?


----------



## Nounou22 (17 Août 2022)

Coucou!
Avec mon mari on travaille en couple depuis 7 ans désormais et ça se passe très bien. Je suis d'accord avec @Griselda sur la précarité de notre métier mais si on fait son travail correctement, y a pas de raison de ne pas trouver de contrat. On est quasi toujours complet. On demande même une extension....
Par contre les couples d'assmats n'ayant pas de législation propre au concept, nous devons suivre la législation des assmats seules, pas de délégation possible, la pmi ne nous fait pas bon accueil et ne nous aide pas ...
Par contre là où je ne suis pas d'accord avec @Griselda c'est sur le fait de travailler en couple. Ça dépend de chaque couple. Certains n'y parviendraient probablement pas mais c'est propre à chaque couple, chez nous ça fonctionne bien...je dis pas qu'on est d'accord sur tout et qu'il n'a pas fallu remettre parfois en question l'organisation et la façon de faire de chacun afin de trouver une évolution favorable où chacun de nous s'épanouit et trouve sa place....mais ça se fait au fur et à mesure. 
Nous on est un couple assez fusionnel de base , voilà pourquoi sûrement ça fonctionne de travailler ensemble. 
Bon courage en tout cas dans ce beau projet.


----------



## liline17 (18 Août 2022)

Nous sommes aussi un couple fusionnel, et je te rejoins sur tout ce que tu dis nounou22, si mon mari avait aimé ce travail et si il l'avait fait correctement, cela ce serai bien passé, quand il y mettait un peu du sien, les journées se passaient bien.
Nous avons profité du fait qu'il était devenu AM pour changer de région, j'ai appelé plusieurs RAM qui m'ont tous dit qu'il y avait du travail pour les AM, c'était faux, on a bien galéré, mais même en étant nouveaux, sans soutien, nous avions plus souvent des contrats que la moyenne, car les PE aiment l'idée de confier leur enfant à un couple d'AM.
Il est possible aussi que les galères d'une région a chômage ont sapées son peu de motivation, que je prenait au départ pour un manque de confiance en ses capacités (l'amour rend aveugle  ).


----------



## Nounou22 (18 Août 2022)

@liline17 ,
C'est pas évident de se retrouver dans une région où il n'y a pas beaucoup de travail. On a cette chance d'avoir beaucoup de demandes là où nous sommes. 
Mon mari au début ne prévoyait pas les sorties ni même les activités, il participait activement à ce que j'organisais mais ne prenait pas d'initiative, il se reposait sur moi, sur mon expérience. Pareil pour les entretiens, il participait peu ... aujourd'hui les choses ont changés. Ce matin il a emmené les loulous au parc, de son initiative. Il a fait des gommettes et du dessin avec les enfants hier et prépare même les repas des loulous....chose impensable au début....il a évolué dans sa pratique professionnelle. Je l'ai aussi parfois bien incité à évoluer pour ne pas se reposer sur moi sans cesse. Il a eu parfois des coups de mou, envie d'arrêter et de voir d'autres horizons mais finalement il est resté assmat. Aujourd'hui il m'aide même dans l'administratif et s'y intéresse en faisant les feuilles d'heures avec moi. Il pose des questions....et il participe aux entretiens....bon pas autant que moi mais il faut dire que je suis une grande bavarde 😅 alors que lui va aller à l'essentiel 😂
On a des tempérament aux opposés, je suis  speed et mon mari cool.... Finalement on se tempère l'un l'autre....et les enfants trouvent leur équilibre au milieu de nos deux façons de faire. 
La difficulté quand le mari vient rejoindre sa femme dans cette activité pro, c'est de trouver SA place et ne pas se contenter de se reposer sur l'autre.....il faut s'investir à tout point de vue et beaucoup communiquer....pas si simple ...😉 Et ça ne peut pas convenir à tous les couples mais tout dépend de chaque couple. On est tous différents


----------



## liline17 (19 Août 2022)

le mien restait assis à regarder son téléphone, j'ai mis longtemps à le convaincre d'au moins poser son tel et surveiller les enfants quand j'allais aux WC, 
il participait surtout pour les promenades, il a un peu évolué avec le temps, mais pas assez, pour les repas, ils donnait à manger aux 2 plus faciles, et je nourrissais les 4 autres, je préparais toutes les assiettes et faisais tous les transports de la vaisselle et de la nourriture, depuis la cuisine, il restait assis à attendre que les enfants ouvrent la bouche, sans insister, pour les activités, pas mieux, il prenait une ou 2 initiatives par semaines, au mieux et pas les premières années.


----------



## Merlu33 (19 Août 2022)

waouh lliline17 et nounou22 bravo de bosser chacune en couple en tant qu'assistante maternelle.
je dirais comme Griselda ce serait difficile pour moi de faire astmat avec mon époux...
Nous savons tous que c'est un métier précaire, certaines d'entre nous  gagnent un bon salaire pendant leur carrière d'assistante maternelle.
mais qu'en serait il de la retraite? si les deux conjoints ont bosser toute leur vie en tant qu'astmat?


----------



## Nounou22 (19 Août 2022)

Oui @Merlu33 , c'est la question que je me pose pour la retraite....on en est encore loin et si on a la chance d'en avoir une ....mais j'y pense quand même.....est ce qu'on sera bien indemnisé ? Telle est la question


----------



## Nounou22 (19 Août 2022)

@liline17 , tu as été bien courageuse car je n'aurai pas pu continuer à travailler avec mon mari s'il ne s'était pas investi pleinement....


----------



## Griselda (19 Août 2022)

Effectivement l’Époux de Lilinne n'avait finalement pas d’intérêt à faire ce métier, à peine un stagiaire et encore.
A la lumière de ce que tu explique on se dit qu'il serait important de  pouvoir s'assurer que l’époux exerce bien ce métier par lui même, qu'il méritait la confiance qu'on lui accordait pour lui même et non pour le binôme qu'il compose.
Ici nous avons un AM dans nos collègues mais il ne travaille pas avec son Épouse qui elle a un tout autre métier et à l’extérieur (il ne se repose donc pas sur elle) et je n'ai aucun doute qu'il gère aussi bien qu'une Femme, qu'il a véritablement choisi cette voie, qu'il est investi.
Je pense que démarrer en couple, le risque c'est que l'un des 2 n'y voit qu'un "bon filon" pour avoir un emploi mais se reposerait entièrement sur son binôme, son Épouse. On peut quelque fois entendre ce type de problème aussi en MAM ceci dit: le binôme, trio ou plus masquant celui qui est là en dilettante, c'est vraie dans d'autres professions. Le soucis c'est que non seulement ça peut alors mettre en péril l'association pro mais aussi le couple conjugal.


----------



## Nounou22 (19 Août 2022)

@Griselda ,
Mon mari était en CDI avant et il a quitté son emploi pour faire le métier d'assmat. Quand l'un rejoint l'autre dans son activité pro qui est déjà en place, il se sent d'office moins légitime et va avoir tendance à suivre ce qui est en place.... c'est plus difficile de prendre des initiatives..... finalement cela serait vrai pour un nouveau dans une entreprise également.... après tout dépend ce qu'il fera par la suite et la façon d'évoluer....encore faut il savoir laisser de la place à son conjoint, ce que probablement j'avais du mal à faire au début.... j'avais mes habitudes de travail, difficile de laisser La place à mon mari dans SA façon de faire. Mais au fur et à mesure nous avons trouvé notre équilibre. Je pense que la communication reste primordial que ce soit au sein du couple ou même au sein d'un groupe de travail. Mais il est vrai que je te rejoins, si ça fonctionne mal dans le contexte professionnel, ça peut rejaillir sur le couple. Il faut être solide pour que ça tienne sur la durée. Mon fils s'est cassé le bras cette semaine, mon mari a géré les enfants accueillis fin de semaine, ils n'étaient pas nombreux, j'ai pu m'occuper de mon fils quasi exclusivement....toute seule cela aurait été compliqué de gérer les besoins de mon fils et ceux des accueillis. Comme dans tous métiers, il y a des avantages et des inconvénients. 
Je trouve ça intelligent chez @liline17  d'avoir su pousser son mari à faire autre chose au vu qu'il n'arrivait pas à s'investir pleinement dans cette nouvelle profession et que ça n'ait pas suri-impacté leur couple....
Je crois qu'il ne faut pas faire de généralité...
Après étant un couple d'assmats j'ai forcément envie de défendre ce mode d'accueil qui à mon sens est une belle alternative à proposer aux parents pour l'accueil de leurs enfants. J'aimerai qu'une législation soit créer pour nous afin de bénéficier des délégations comme en MAM....et peut être que ça ouvrirait des portes, des vocations chez certains couples....qui sait ?😉


----------



## Griselda (20 Août 2022)

Oui c'est la raison pour laquelle ma 1ere question à Flavie était de savoir si les 2 demarerais en même temps cette activité ou bien si l'un rejoint l'autre.

Après on peut aussi se dire que dans n'importe quel cas, on peut vouloir exercer un metier pour ce qu'on imagine qu'il va nous apporter, nous plaire mais finalement ne pas s'y epanouir. Il faut alors arriver à changer son fusil d'épaule, ne pas s'acharner, surtout si ça doit être au detriment de son associé, d'autant plus quand son associé est son conjoint.

Bien sur il y a des avantages pour les PE, c'est un peu comme s'ils signaient avec une MAM. Mais encore faut il que ça ne soit pas une façon detourné qu'une seule AM gère 6 ou 8 enfants.

Ce fil de discussion est surement très interressant car il nous permet de reflechir sur notre metier.


----------



## liline17 (20 Août 2022)

je me doutais que j'en ferai plus que lui, mais pas à ce point, lorsque nous avons fait la validation de notre maison actuelle, après 8 ans de métier pour lui, l'évaluatrice lui a dit qu'il pouvait cesser d'être un stagiaire, elle avait bien compris ce qu'il en était sans qu'on le lui dise.
Cela faisait plusieurs années que je lui demandais de changer de métier et qu'il refusait, j'étais en train de calculer, dans ma tête, comment partager nos biens pour divorcer quand il a proposé de changer de métier.
Je supportais pas trop mal son inactivité, mais pas sa mauvaise humeur.
je commençait à craindre que son attitude nous fasse perdre nos agréments à tous les 2.
Il faut savoir que si l'un des 2 pose problème et se voit retirer son agrément, par principe, on retire aussi à l'autre son agrément.
Si ça avait été le cas, il prenait la porte directement.
Il a mis 1h à trouver un emploi qui lui plait et le paye 2 fois plus, et après 2 ou 3 mois, notre couple a retrouvé sa bonne entente initiale (j'étais un peu fâchée au début  )


----------



## Griselda (20 Août 2022)

En tout cas merci Liline pour ce retour d'experience en toute franchise car l'esperience des unes peut servir alors aux autres, savoir à qui s'attendre, à quoi faire attention pour eviter ou limiter les pièges.
Pour toi tout est bien qui fini bien et ça c'est top.


----------



## Nounou22 (20 Août 2022)

@liline17 ,
Votre couple a tenu, c'est l'essentiel que vous soyez heureux aujourd'hui....il est vrai que tu as été courageuse. Je ne supporterai pas de devoir en faire plus au quotidien que mon conjoint. À la différence de ton mari, le mien à su s'investir et évoluer .... après reste que j'aborde le métier d'assmat différemment de lui. Je reste une femme, lui un homme et nous sommes forcément différents. Chacun apporte sa façon de faire. Pour travailler ensemble sans qu'il y ait des tensions, il faut savoir accepter que l'autre ne fasse pas exactement comme soi. Du moment qu'il fait, c'est le plus important. C'est ce qui a été le plus difficile pour moi au début, j'aurai voulu que mon mari soit presque une extension de moi même avec les loulous mais ce n'était pas possible....j'ai fini par lâcher du leste pour le laisser faire comme il en avait envie. Par contre sur la sécurité, il avait quelques défaillances au début et sur ce point, je n'ai rien lâché.... c'est trop important.  Avec nos propres enfants, il disait souvent que je voyais le danger partout....mais lui ne le voyait nul part 😅 
Il s'est amélioré sur ce point mais il reste quand même bien moins stressé que moi. Et en même temps, je suis peut être de nature trop angoissé aussi. La peur n'évite pas le danger 😬
Bon courage aux couples qui démarreront ce beau projet ensemble car c'est un vrai projet de vie ...qui prend beaucoup de place dans le quotidien....mais qui apporte beaucoup de bonheur


----------



## liline17 (20 Août 2022)

c'est clair qu'au niveau sécurité, ça ne le préoccupais pas beaucoup  je m'étais préparé à accepter une façon de faire différente, et ça ne me posais pas de problème, car c'est ça qui est enrichissant, en principe, mais dès que par loyauté, je me calais sur ce qu'il voulait faire (souvent être moins souple avec les enfants) ça ne fonctionnais pas.
J'ai une forme de regret, car j'aimais moi avoir 6 enfants avec moi, il n'y avait pas de temps mort, mais rien de grave, nous sommes nettement mieux chacun de notre côté, sauf que parfois, je m'ennuie un peu


----------



## Griselda (20 Août 2022)

Tu dis que tu t'ennuie un peu Liline: travailler en MAM ne tenterait pas du coup?


----------



## liline17 (20 Août 2022)

ha, non, pas tout de suite, lorsque j'allais au point relais AM, mes collègues se reposaient trop sur moi pour les activités, j'avais droit à un regard noir quand je leur demandais de prendre leur café en parlant doucement pendant que je m'ocuppais de tous les enfants, j'ai bien vu que le partage des taches était difficile, et la critique facile.
 je me disais que peut être avant ma retraite, je tenterai de faire des dépannages en MAM, mais la PMI n'accorde des agréments que pour des MAM prévues, et qu'on n'avait pas un agrément MAM, donc pas possible de naviguer de MAM en MAM.
Heureusement pour moi, les collègues que je fréquente au parc sont très sérieuses et très gentilles, cela m'aide beaucoup


----------



## Griselda (21 Août 2022)

Je pense en effet que pour se lancer en MAM, comme toute association, il est hyper important de bien choisir ses associés.

On m'a souvent demandé si je ne voudrais pas prendre part à un tel projet (certainement parce qu'on pense que je saurais gérer plus facilement tout le côté administratif qui fait peur) mais autant pour une copine-collègue que j'aime bien j'accepte sans souci de prendre de mon temps pour l'aider dans ses démarches autant je n'ai absolument pas envie d'avoir à composer à longueur de journée avec d'autres AM notamment sur les 1000 et une pédagogies possibles, j'aime garder ma liberté de faire comme je l'entends, et surtout: je n'ai pas du tout envie de me retrouver dans un espace où il y aurait tout le temps 10 - 12 enfants. J'adore aller au RPE, ça dure une heure, on échange, s’échappe du quotidien de chez nous, les enfants ont l'occasion de découvrir d'autres choses, d'autres enfants, on s'y sent soutenues aussi autant par les Anim' que par les collègues mais pas à longueur de journée, surtout pas!

Après je ne doute pas qu'il y a quelques avantages à travailler en MAM sans aucun doute mais je pense que si je devais travailler à nouveau à l’extérieur de chez moi ce serait alors pour un tout autre métier. 
Ce n'est pas prévu car j'aime voir s’épanouir les Loulous, assister l'évolution de ces graines de vie...


----------



## Nounouannie912 (22 Août 2022)

Nous nous entendons à merveille,  certe je m'occupais principalement des repas, mais mon mari ne se reposait aucunement sur moi.
Il faut une bonne entente, mais à  partir de la, tout roule


----------



## Nounouannie912 (22 Août 2022)

Oups dsl il manque toute une partie de mon message
Mon mari a travaillé 7 ans avec moi.  Au début et durant 2 ans,  seulement le lundi.  Déjà le temps de voir si ça lui convenait et puis le temps de vendre son salon de coiffure.
Ensuite tout s'est  super bien passé,  les parents étaient ravis de confier leur enfant chez un couple. Les mamans  solos, satisfaites d'avoir une présence masculine et de couple.

Mon mari a toujours pris son rôle au sérieux,  sans se reposer sur moi.
Il a été  très  apprécié des parents et des enfants.
On a passé 7 ans à travailler main dans la main,  a se compléter. 
On appréciait de recevoir nos futurs contrats ensemble nous étions un duo. Ca plaisait à  tout le monde, mis à part la per de secteur.  
Elle était plutôt du genre à nous dénigrer... bon on ne pouvait pas la voir non plus lol !
Notre binôme a bien fonctionné, mais nous sommes très fusionnels !
Si vous ne supportez pas votre mari, attention vous allez l'avoir  H24 à la maison lol.
La seule chose non négociable avec mon mari a été l'achat d'un véhicule 9 places pour pouvoir sortir et ne pas se contenter du jardin et de la salle de jeux.
On a  donc investi dans un studio
Et fait transformer le garage et l'arrière cuisine en 20m2 de salle de jeu.
On allait au RAM
On s'organisait des sorties au parc de jeux, dans le parc du château de Chamarande, à la cueillette etc...
On a vécu 7 belles années.


----------



## Nounouannie912 (22 Août 2022)

On a investi  dans un Scudo pas un studio  lol


----------

